# Almost signed up for HD



## joetex (Mar 29, 2007)

Almost took the plunge for the HD package with Dish but they would not let me pay annually (where you get one free month) because the receiver would be leased. I presently pay annually for AT 200. The difference in cost of the one free month, while small, was significant enough to give me pause. Hope Dish reviews this policy sometime soon.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Some of the saddest life stories I've ever heard start with "I almost..." or "I wish I had..." 

I've been enjoying television in high definition since 2003. You're depriving yourself of some amazing imagery, especially on sports and nature programming. Maybe one day you'll get your billing just the way you want it.

But don't wait too long.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

I see your principled argument but I'd have to balance that against what I was missing by not having HD. I assume you've invested in an HD television. How much did you invest? Paying monthly instead of annually is 9% more per year. Wouldn't it be worth it to get the best performance from you HD television? If the $$ are enough to break your budget that's a whole different problem.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

According to the forum csr there is no more annual subscriptions from Dish starting this year.


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

Yeah if you make any changes to your account while it has the annual programming it will lose the grandfathered package and you will be stuck without.
Even something as simple as adding the protection plan for a service call will change your pack.

Sooner or later your going to change your pack around and lose the annual grandfathered deal. So you might as well take the plunge now and get something as awesome as HD out of it.


----------



## ZipDeDoo (May 9, 2004)

I understand the principle you are standing on but if it's just money then use the club dish to reduce your monthly bill by 50 dollars. If you run out of friends to refer for service then find a local retailer and give them your dish club cards to use. $500 a year beats a free month of service.


----------



## Satpro92 (Jan 30, 2005)

ZipDeDoo said:


> I understand the principle you are standing on but if it's just money then use the club dish to reduce your monthly bill by 50 dollars. If you run out of friends to refer for service then find a local retailer and give them your dish club cards to use. $500 a year beats a free month of service.


I agree about using club dish cards,they are a great way to save money on your bill.As long as you have friends to refer that is,but,no retailer is going to use your cards without an actual referral (or at least I wouldn't).

We get $50 less in payments when a new customer is a club dish referral verses a new non club dish customer(an acceptable trade for getting a new customer).


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

Considering that an HD receiver upgrade is FREE for HD service (despite whatever savings you're getting with annual payments or whatever) is a no-brainer. Even if you DON'T have an HD set, the HD feeds are compatible with SD TVs (by setting the receiver to display in 4:3 which letterboxes HD feeds) and are clearer and more detailed than the SD feeds.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

I didnt know there was an "HD package". As I understand it, HD is "Free for life" an all you hafta do is signup for a.) paperless billing b.) 2 yr commitment c.) CC autopay. Of course whether signing up for any of these would throw your account out of grandfathered status, I do not know. HD recvrs are fairly inexpensive. the 211 is $120, while the 222k is $115 (allthough I got mine off ebay for $99).


----------



## 722921 (Jan 3, 2008)

DishAmerica are HD packages...


----------



## EdJ (Jan 9, 2007)

joetex said:


> Almost took the plunge for the HD package with Dish but they would not let me pay annually (where you get one free month) because the receiver would be leased. I presently pay annually for AT 200. The difference in cost of the one free month, while small, was significant enough to give me pause. Hope Dish reviews this policy sometime soon.


Maybe you need to call DISH again and talk to somebody else. I have paid annually for the DISH programming package for at least the last 10 years. Last year, I upgraded to a HD receiver (leased) and still pay annually.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

They changed it so that you can no longer do an annual payment.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Rasputin is right. Annual payments are no longer available to add, but customers that do not change the package they get annually still get that. Just adding receivers should not change your base package from annual payments. You cannot add the HD package to be paid annually however. That was never an option, IIRC. However, why not get HDFFL when you upgrade anyway, like others have stated?


----------



## joetex (Mar 29, 2007)

Took the plunge and order HDFFL. Thanks everyone for the info!!


----------



## ls1dreams (Dec 30, 2012)

How are you liking HD? I'm trying to get my parents to push from SD to HD finally after 2 years of using their 40" LCD on composite cables!


----------



## joetex (Mar 29, 2007)

Am enjoying it very much. We had actually had HD with Cablevision for 3 years and the picture quality that we have with Dish HD is far superior than that we had on HD with cable. Plus the pricing is better with Dish.


----------



## Michael1 (Feb 24, 2010)

HD is great! Make the plunge. Everything is so nice and clear. Colors are fantastic. It's a whole different viewing experience. I look forward to watching TV again.

Michael


----------

